# Anyone in Canada built quality amp Heads and combo cabs?



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

I've been on an amp building kick recently and I'm addicted! Since the border is closed, is there anyone who builds amp head cabs in Canada and does great work that I can contact? I'm looking for a Marshall Small Box clone for my next project. Would also like to support Canadian and can't seem to find any companies online that do this and are from Canada..

Thanks!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Derrick Bell. Aka Veteran Guitar cabs on Facebook


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Check in with Morris Amps. www.morrisamps.com. Fantastic hand-built Marshalls with awesome master volumes.

Edit oops - just re-read, didn’t realize you’re looking for amp head CABS - never mind LOL


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I have used Derrick Bell in the past as well, great work at a fair price.

[email protected]


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

KO Amps in North Bay, ON. This guy also does pedals:








KO Amplifiers and Effects Pedals


Guitar amplifiers and Pedals



www.koamps.com


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

green based design in Halifax


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Trinity Amps? He will supply his amps with headshells but I don't know if he sells them separately (he may second-source them from someone like Bell).









Trinity Amps


Hand-built, point-to-point, vacuum tube guitar amplifiers



www.trinityamps.com


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> Derrick Bell. Aka Veteran Guitar cabs on Facebook


Ok, just emailed Derrick Bell! I don't have Facebook, he doesn't have a website I'm guessing eh?



hfisher3380 said:


> Check in with Morris Amps. www.morrisamps.com. Fantastic hand-built Marshalls with awesome master volumes.
> 
> Edit oops - just re-read, didn’t realize you’re looking for amp head CABS - never mind LOL


Yeah, just looking for cabs..I've got the amp building covered


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Interesting, does he do recreation cabs, like Marshall clones or Fender heads etc? I found his website and it says coming soon, do you know how to get ahold of him?


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I also recommend Derrick Bell. Great cabs, great prices and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Fox Rox said:


> I also recommend Derrick Bell. Great cabs, great prices and a great guy to deal with.


Good to know, definitely want to get a quality product!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Our very own @PTWamps does it. He isn’t here a lot but has a website.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Trinity Amps? He will supply his amps with headshells but I don't know if he sells them separately (he may second-source them from someone like Bell).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I think that Derrick Bell makes the cabs for them, could be very wrong here but others will be able to confirm.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

My cab guy in BC has started to post in the local Craigslist (Vancouver and Fraser Valley). I can hook you up directly.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Afaik Derrick Bell makes the cabs and shells for Trinity... That may have changed recently. 

Contact info and gallery below










Veteran Guitar Cabinets, Trenton, ON (2020)


Hand built guitar cabinets in Trenton Ontario Canada, vintage style and custom designed. For a quote or info please contact Derrick at [email protected]




www.transplo.com


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd say it's definitely worth checking out all of the available options being presented here...well, the one's that are straight cab (not amp) builders at least. I was fortunate to discover Derrick Bell early on and promptly made folks here aware of his cab work. That was 5 years ago and, while I've had him build many for me since then, his prices have about doubled in that time and now I look for used cabs when needed.

Anyway, that's a long winded way of suggesting you consider a WTB post here. I'm constantly surprised at the number & variety of empty cabs (head, combo, and speaker) that folks have sitting around unused. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

stormbringer said:


> My cab guy in BC has started to post in the local Craigslist (Vancouver and Fraser Valley). I can hook you up directly.


Wow, looks like nice work! Youre happy with the quality obviously? Yes, definitely put me in touch if you don't mind..I don't descriminate..east or western Canada..All good!


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> I'd say it's definitely worth checking out all of the available options being presented here...well, the one's that are straight cab (not amp) builders at least. I was fortunate to discover Derrick Bell early on and promptly made folks here aware of his cab work. That was 5 years ago and, while I've had him build many for me since then, his prices have about doubled in that time and now I look for used cabs when needed.
> 
> Anyway, that's a long winded way of suggesting you consider a WTB post here. I'm constantly surprised at the number & variety of empty cabs (head, combo, and speaker) that folks have sitting around unused. Might be worth a shot.


Good point! I think I'll post an add, you never know who has what..


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> Our very own @PTWamps does it. He isn’t here a lot but has a website.


Interesting, thanks! This might be a good option as well!


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Derrick is great, but so is Pete Webb @PTWamps. Both build beautiful cabs, both are very friendly guys, and both will make sure you get exactly what you want.

Now, I can say that Pete’s level of customer service is beyond anything I’ve ever really experienced. He goes way above and beyond to make sure that every single detail is exactly what you had in mind.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Pete Green at Greenbased Design in Halifax.

W.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I have had great luck with Mr. Bell. Good stuff! I have had a bunch of his work in my house. Currently have 4 pieces.

Here are 2 combo cabs.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Definitely get Derrick to build you a cab! He built this vertical 2x12, same dimensions as the two rock cabs, but in this wicked british style to match my Victory Sheriff 44. Quality is outstanding, and you can't beat his pricing. He's a great builder, and an awesome guy to deal with! He'll get you what you want


----------



## Krfrieh (Apr 11, 2020)

Randy Fay. Phaez amps.


----------

